# Kaltlichtkathode Sunbeam Liquid Neon Kit - Wer hat diese verbaut?



## Annabell (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich überlege, mir die "Sunbeam  Liquid Neon Kit - Spiral Pattern - blue" für meinen Rechner zuzulegen, da ich gerne noch ein bisschen mehr Beleuchtung hätte. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass der ganze Innenraum in zu starkes blaues Licht wie bei herkömmlichen Kaltlichtkathoden getaucht wird. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch diese Spezialkathoden verbaut hat. Ist das wirklich dezenter? Habt ihr vielleicht Bilder davon? 

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch die "Bubble Lights". Wären die besser geeignet?

Oder erleuchten beide den Innenraum sehr stark? 

Danke für eure Hilfe. Viele Grüße, Annabell.


----------



## Annabell (11. Februar 2010)

Hm. Anscheinend hat noch niemand damit Erfahrung. Falls jemanden das Thema auch interessiert: Ich habe mir beides bestellt:
Liquid Neon Kit: Die Bitze hätte ich mir deutlicher vorgestellt (eher wie zittern), aber trotzdem ist es ein schönes Licht, was nicht blendet und auch nicht den Innenraum zu hell erleuchtet sondern nur punktuell. Ist jetzt eingebaut. Leider ist weißes Kabel dran, was ich erstmal mit Isoband schwarz umwickelt habe.
Bubble Lights: Sehen ja nicht schlecht, aber man hat verschiedene Modi (blinken, dauer, ...). Ich hätte dauerhaft einstellen wollen, aber leider fängt er nach dem ausschalten wieder im blinkmode an. da ich nicht dauernd umschalten will, habe ich sie nicht eingebaut.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

Könntest du mal Bilder von beiden machen und hochladen? Wäe nett...

Grüßle Kero


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich hatte früher mal so eine "Blitz-Kathode", sah aber mehr nach Wasser aus und das Teil war furchtbar unhandlich... aber wie dein neues Modell aussieht, würde mich echt interessieren. Bilder wollen 

grüße


----------



## Annabell (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
anbei ein Foto von dem BubbleLight, was an sich ja sonst nicht schlecht aussieht, wenn es sich die Schalterstellung merken würde . Auf dem zweiten Bild sind beide nebeneinander zu sehen. Leider erkennt man bei die Blitze auf dem Foto nicht, sie sieht da viel heller aus  (und kann auch keine neuen im Moment machen, da ich meinen Digicam verborgt habe). Aber man nimmt die einzelnen Blitze kaum wahr, es ist so ein bisschen ein fließen (wie Wasser würde ich nicht sagen, aber geht in die Richtung). In meinem Sysprofile sind auch noch ein paar Bilder (im M&M-Bereich ganz unten).

Gruß, Annabell


----------

